# Where can we go??



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hello lovelies!!! 

Wondered if anyone could help me. DH has got this week off work and we are determined to get away for at least a night or two, just for a change of scenery and some quality time together with the little man.

BUT, here's the problem - We haven't got a clue where to go!!    

All we want is somewhere we can drive to easily and has some nice places to visit. Not hard, really but DH and I are soooo tired, the ole grey matter won't work!!!    

Any suggestions??

Mandy xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

How about renting a cottage in the Lake district. A few nice views and some relaxed time as a new family would be great!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmmmm.

Had thought about the Lakes. Might still go there but don't want the cottage!! Be too much like being at home, IYKWIM!!    

Maybe a nice b&b................


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'd want the cottage so I could be the other end of it from DH and Amy and get some sleep 
I'm sure wherever you go you'll have a fab time


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh, the plan is to put DH and Charlie in one room, and me in another, the other side of the building!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

How about Wales that wouldn't be too far for you.  We stayed at the Premier Travel Inn at Caernarfon last year when we did a bike trip to wales and it was lovely nice little pub next door, nice scenary etc.. v nice.  Otherwise Anglesey is nice we've been there with bikes too.

Axxxx


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Kinda thinking now about going to Caernarfon now as the forecast for the lakes was awful!! SNOW!!! Not a good idea!!    Was going to stay away from Wales originally as DH is Welsh so it's a bit like holidaying at home!!   

Awkward, aren't I??    

So, the plan now is to see how the weather is tomorrow and if it's naff, then we'll take him swimming for the 1st time!!


----------

